# Impressive!



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Now Malinois do mature more quickly than GSD from what I have heard but dog training is dog training.

You can spend your whole morning here  

I can't but am definitely coming back.

Global Training Center -  Norwegian People's Aid


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree, that is impressive. I don't impress easily. I know that sounds pretty egotistical, but it's the truth. 

DFrost


----------

